# What's the best connection for laptop to speakers?



## JennyMM (Aug 20, 2012)

For best sound, what's the best connection? My output is a 3.5mm plug. My M-Audio AV40 speaker options are:
3.5mm TRS input to Aux port
1/4" RCA dual inputs
1/4" TS dual inputs

Hope someone has the answer, can't find ANY advice so far! Thanks! BTW, these speakers are really good, great separation, highs, lows ... a nice sound.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

USB speakers will provide the best sound.


----------



## JennyMM (Aug 20, 2012)

What is best sound of the options I listed? Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I assume your laptop has one audio output port. I don't see how you'd connect anything else to it. If they're not computer speakers, they're not going to work.


----------



## JennyMM (Aug 20, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> I assume your laptop has one audio output port. I don't see how you'd connect anything else to it. If they're not computer speakers, they're not going to work.


I have 2 audio-out headphone jacks, 3.5mm (1/8"). 
With the appropriate cable, I can connect to my M-Audio speakers in 3 possible ways: (1) to the speaker 3.5mm Aux input, (2) to dual RCA jacks, or (3) to dual TS jacks.

I'm wondering which set-up (of these 3 options) should produce the best sound.

My speakers do not have a USB input but are good speakers so I don't want to replace them.


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

From my research says rca better yet rca with oversized jacket with extra shielding


----------



## janikPilot (Nov 26, 2010)

Personally, I run a theatre with my Macbook connected via 1/8" jack connected to an XLR converter, which feeds into a mixer and eventually the speakers. Since you don't have that option, I would suggest using the dual TS jacks, but that's just my personal experience.


----------

